# France next week?



## tidewatcher (Aug 28, 2020)

Booked for France next week, on tenterhooks in case the french impose a fourteen day inbound quarantine which could be awkward. Also the infection rate is up again over there but not in the areas we are looking at.

Anyone else heading over or already there, still going but a very slight dither....


----------



## myvanwy (Aug 28, 2020)

Booked on tunnel sept 1st


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Aug 28, 2020)

We were supposed to be going to France next week for a month, and being in a motorhome we would feel pretty safe so wouldn’t be any more worried about catching anything,
But as some insurance companies won’t insure whilst out there, but the main reason for not going anymore
Is having to self isolate on our return.
We would either have to take 6 weeks out of work, or only go for two weeks


----------



## Deleted member 84843 (Aug 28, 2020)

Also booked on tunnel Tuesday 1st September then planning to move through to Germany.


----------



## Makzine (Aug 28, 2020)

Been out here now for a couple of weeks and no problems, everyone here in the Limousin is wearing masks.


----------



## tidewatcher (Aug 28, 2020)

trustmetours said:


> Keeping our fingers crossed for the middle of September to go for about 6 weeks or so. IMHO if we stick to the 'middle of no where' for stop overs and keep to ourselves it will be no more dangerous than being at home however this is an extremely fluid pandemic so we will wait and see how things look at the time.


That’s similar to my mindset. You only catch it by touching infected items or being close to an infected person. The van is an isolation pod, we do not need showers or toilets so there is only shopping to consider and that can be managed using masks and hand washing. My only concern is a more draconian approach by the uk on closing the border from France but that seems highly unlikely politically at the moment. Quarantine on return is not a problem as now retired. I think we have a go situation Houston.......


----------



## pamjon (Aug 28, 2020)

Hi, basically ready to go, just waiting for France to be taken off the " no go to" list otherwise the Travel Ins will be void.
PJ


----------



## 2cv (Aug 28, 2020)

Whilst travelling against FCO advice is probably unwise, it is possible to buy travel insurance for it. Link


----------



## witzend (Aug 28, 2020)

DorsetDrifter said:


> Also booked on tunnel Tuesday 1st September then planning to move through to Germany.


Found this else where on web


> I am guessing touring in Germany is now not possible following their decision on the 26th to put the UK on their 'International Risk Countries' list. Or am i reading this wrongly and it only applies to certain states? The UK FCO website seems outdated as it is still staying it is ok to travel.


----------



## 2cv (Aug 28, 2020)

witzend said:


> Found this else where on web



It does say that it is dependent on where you’ve travelled through. Link


----------



## tidewatcher (Aug 28, 2020)

With regard to insurance I am with nationwide and discussed this with them. I have a transcript which confirms we are covered for everything except Covid which means the most likely events, road accidents, falling, other medical problems are still covered. That means that the only non insured risk is Covid which, having looked at the EHIC website would still give 80% cover. In my mind the Covid risk is manageable by severely limiting social contact and good hygiene.  As I say my biggest worry is France doing a tit for tat.


----------



## BGT180 (Aug 28, 2020)

tidewatcher said:


> With regard to insurance I am with nationwide and discussed this with them. I have a transcript which confirms we are covered for everything except Covid which means the most likely events, road accidents, falling, other medical problems are still covered. That means that the only non insured risk is Covid which, having looked at the EHIC website would still give 80% cover. In my mind the Covid risk is manageable by severely limiting social contact and good hygiene.  As I say my biggest worry is France doing a tit for tat.


Also intending to venture forth on the 1st September  by Shuttle and also with Nationwide cover. Was told a while back that I was covered for COVID because I booked holiday early March( not completely true as I’ve changed date twice) However, FCO advice now scuppers that.


----------



## John H (Aug 28, 2020)

We are booked on the Newhaven-Dieppe ferry on Sept 17th and, like others, are mainly worried about a tit-for-tat retaliation by France. At the moment, all we have to do is fill in the "sworn statement" for France but if they impose more stringent conditions it all depends on the details. In a motorhome, we can pretty-well self isolate but will they make us stay at one specified address or can we keep moving? Will they insist on a test prior to disembarkation? A friend of ours had to go to Italy on business a couple of weeks ago and two days prior he said he wasn't feeling well and got a test here, which came back negative ('cos he really wasn't unwell!) and that was accepted. Might have to do the same thing


----------



## tidewatcher (Aug 28, 2020)

OK I have just phoned around all my insurances again with interesting results. 
C&MC Camper Van Insurance: cover as normal, no change.
Nationwide FlexPlus Breakdown Cover: Cover as normal, no change.
Nationwide Travel Insurance: All non Covid medical cover as normal, Covid medical cover if booked prior to the FCO advice not to travel to France. Cancellation not covered for Covid if travelling after FCO advice.

I would advise anyone going to France to call and check as the calls are recorded which gives you some security if a claim was forthcoming.

It would seem the insurance companies rate the Covid health risk quite low financially but are worried about mass cancellation claims, I think along with our method of travel and the ability to manage our contact risk we should draw some comfort from that.

Hope this helps.


----------



## SimonM (Aug 28, 2020)

Also booked tunnel Sept 1st. France then Germany maybe.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 29, 2020)

As i posted on other threads a while back we`ve decided to give Europe a miss this year because of Covid-19.

Don`t really want to but we think it`s for the best, no monies have been paid upfront apart from the Annual Multi Trip travel insurance which we just left active.

You just don`t know what`s happening for one day to the next, with cases rising in the likes of France, Belgium, Spain, Italy etc. and the FCO advising essential travel only we wouldn`t be overly surprised if a another lockdown happened.

If it was just down to us then it would be fine but there are too many bloody idiots out there, both here and abroad that are just carrying on as normal and don`t seem to know what all the fuss is about.

We`d normally be gearing up ( getting motorhome ready etc.etc. ) to our 3rd trip abroad this year and just waiting for the schools to go back before going.

Got a trip to Scotland in a couple of weeks all being well so we`ll try and make the most of that if it happens


----------



## Deleted member 12051 (Aug 29, 2020)

tidewatcher said:


> Booked for France next week, on tenterhooks in case the french impose a fourteen day inbound quarantine which could be awkward. Also the infection rate is up again over there but not in the areas we are looking at.
> 
> Anyone else heading over or already there, still going but a very slight dither....


Hello tidewatcher. Arrived in France 2 days ago. No mention at port of quarantine here as we speak.


----------



## Aly (Aug 29, 2020)

Staysure are providing medical cover for destinations that the FO has advised not to visit. Any quarantine for entering France has always been voluntary, I read somewhere that there is no legalisation in place to make it mandatory.
Unfortunately covid cases in France are rising each day so it is unlikely to come off the U.K. list.
I have a tunnel booking for early September that I was definitely cancelling but now I’ve found out I can get medical insurance I’m debating on going and making sure my last 14 days are in Germany so I don’t need to quarantine.


----------



## PeteT (Aug 30, 2020)

RichardHelen262 said:


> We were supposed to be going to France next week for a month, and being in a motorhome we would feel pretty safe so wouldn’t be any more worried about catching anything,
> But as some insurance companies won’t insure whilst out there, but the main reason for not going anymore
> Is having to self isolate on our return.
> We would either have to take 6 weeks out of work, or only go for two weeks


Its not just about you catching it.  You can transmit too.  I am sure the locals will love you travelling around.   Stay at home


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Aug 30, 2020)

PeteT said:


> Its not just about you catching it.  You can transmit too.  I am sure the locals will love you travelling around.   Stay at home


Why are you telling me to stay at home ? If you read my post properly I have already said we won’t be going to france.
But then again we could catch it or transmit it no matter where we go


----------



## in h (Aug 30, 2020)

tidewatcher said:


> I would advise anyone going to France to call and check as the calls are recorded which gives you some security if a claim was forthcoming.


Depends on the insurance company. I was insured through the C&MC insurance, Devitts. Yes, they recorded my calls. But that didn't give me a copy of them, it only gave them a copy. And when they screwed up, doing the opposite of what they told me they'd do, they did go back and listen to the recording.
The upshot? Their Managing Director said "Sorry". The C&MC insurance boss woman said "Sorry".
Did me no good.


----------



## tidewatcher (Aug 30, 2020)

in h said:


> Depends on the insurance company. I was insured through the C&MC insurance, Devitts. Yes, they recorded my calls. But that didn't give me a copy of them, it only gave them a copy. And when they screwed up, doing the opposite of what they told me they'd do, they did go back and listen to the recording.
> The upshot? Their Managing Director said "Sorry". The C&MC insurance boss woman said "Sorry".
> Did me no good.


Interesting. I also did a web chat with them (Nationwide FlexPlus) and printed out the conversation which confirmed the verbal conversation I had. It is just a shame you have to think like this these days....


----------



## pamjon (Aug 30, 2020)

Hi, we are thinking about going to France soon. Has anyone used Staysure Travel Ins and needed to claim with them. What was the experience.
pj


----------



## SHABBINS (Aug 31, 2020)

tidewatcher said:


> Booked for France next week, on tenterhooks in case the french impose a fourteen day inbound quarantine which could be awkward. Also the infection rate is up again over there but not in the areas we are looking at.
> 
> Anyone else heading over or already there, still going but a very slight dither....


Hi there, We’ve been scooting about Europe for nearly 2 months.





						Retirement with 2020 and COVID vision
					

The fun resumes. Off on the tunnel 8th July. Slowly working our way down France towards Portugal. No rush as the temp in Rouen at the moment is around 26 degrees with scorching sun. Might move across through Spain if FCO clear Portugal from bad boy list. Anyone else down here?




					motorhomer.com
				



Mostly away from the crowds but not always. Portugal is open for business as usual.
Hope to meet up if you get this far down.


----------



## Compo (Sep 1, 2020)

hi im in alvor at the moment are you anywhere near ???


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Sep 1, 2020)

Portugal due to close Coronavirus: Portugal return to quarantine list would cause 'chaos and hardship' https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-53980191


----------



## BGT180 (Sep 1, 2020)

Over on the Shuttle today with terminal almost empty. Arrived early and was offered an earlier train. Left an hour and half earlier than booked. Went to Honfleur as I was early and was expecting it to be only partly full . How wrong,, it’s rammed. Was lucky to get parked with elec.


----------



## SHABBINS (Sep 2, 2020)

Compo said:


> hi im in alvor at the moment are you anywhere near ???


Unfortunately not. We are not expecting to hit the south coast until it quietens down a bit. We were sat out last night lakeside near Marvão chatting to an English couple who have been resident in the Algarve for 20 years. They have come north in their motorhome for the cooler weather and to escape the tourist season. Told us not to rush south just yet. Confirmed the police were giving out on the spot €400 wildcamping fines to motorhomes on most Algarve car parks and beaches.


----------



## myvanwy (Sep 3, 2020)

Same as BGT180. Arrived at tunnel on Tues and the place was like a morg. Got on early crossing. No one asked for any checks etc. Got down to saint claire on a 1st class aire. 12 euros inc hook up. Also had a shower and toilet on site. Plenty of spare spaces (unlike BGT180) Next day carried on to Claremont Ferrand for a stay over. Again, very quiet. Crossed Spanish border today. Again no checks of any sort. People behaving re masks etc.  Andalucia next.


----------



## BGT180 (Sep 3, 2020)

Pleased to hear no hold up at Spanish border. Will be drifting around in the Dordogne for a few days then into Spain


----------



## jacquigem (Sep 4, 2020)

BGT180 said:


> Pleased to here no hold up at Spanish border. Will be drifting around in the Dordogne for a few days then into Spain


We decided to cross border early , again no issues or controls , as some friends of ours who are French residents were increasingly telling us that Macron was going to close his borders again. Who knows ! anyway safely back in Spain now, Enjoy your travels ,


----------



## tidewatcher (Sep 6, 2020)

So here we are in France. The Brittany ferries crossing was very well organised, you were colour coded and called from your cabin to the car deck in groups, while on board everyone wore masks except in the restaurant and all staff wore them all the time. Having said that the ferry was not busy but enough cars, vans and passengers to prevent me freaking out if I was the only one!  No problem entering though the customs did take longer than usual, no forms to fill in or hand in. Now the surprising bit, french camper vans everywhere, far busier in the Brittany / morbihan area than I have ever seen. The bonus is that there are so many places to stay that keeping away from other vans is easy if that’s what you feel the need to do. Currently at Maelstrot and they have opened two overflow fields for campers due to demand. The free town WiFi now reaches the Aires so a double bonus. Everyone wears masks shopping but the social distancing rules are one metre not two which feels odd to start with. If coming over wear a mask, wash your hands and drink the wine.


----------



## jacquigem (Sep 7, 2020)

Same for us really but noticed far more people wearing masks in Spain when we crossed the border.


----------



## st3v3 (Sep 7, 2020)

We did 3 weeks in Normandy in August. With just one exception, all of the aires we went to were rammed. Pretty much all French, some Dutch and Germans. Christ knows what it would be like if the British were out in force, we didn't see an British van for the first 2 weeks.

The exception was a small place in Calais, 15mins from the tunnel. Was empty when we arrived, one Dutch van joined late in the evening.


----------



## BGT180 (Sep 7, 2020)

Only check at Eurotunnel was my passport by British Border Control. No other checks and waved through. Honfleur packed with all nationalities except Brits- saw only 3 others. Now in the Dordogne at Soulliac and seen only one other Brit on the way. Sites mainly French with occasional German and Dutch. Weather good @ 28c with. Breeze. Heading down to Spain over the next 2 days


----------



## alun145 (Sep 10, 2020)

BGT180 said:


> Only check at Eurotunnel was my passport by British Border Control. No other checks and waved through. Honfleur packed with all nationalities except Brits- saw only 3 others. Now in the Dordogne at Soulliac and seen only one other Brit on the way. Sites mainly French with occasional German and Dutch. Weather good @ 28c with. Breeze. Heading down to Spain over the next 2 days


Similar plan... off to Portugal for first time... currently in Perigeaux ... v v few Brit vans... Mask discipline and spacing is good other than city Centres where a few cafes are seating close by... but most seem very considerate 
Thinking of Sompot tunnel.... any advice?


----------



## jacquigem (Sep 10, 2020)

We have used Somport Tunnel to get down to East coast of Spain, no problems and good roads , think its ok for portugal too , I am sure others will confirm /deny. Laruns is in our opinion a good alternative with possibly better views  and a good aire at the top in Laruns if you are not rushing. Earlier this year a friend did get stopped at northern end of Tunnel when going back to uk and van searched for drugs . Not heard of this before and he did look like an old hippy !


----------



## BGT180 (Sep 10, 2020)

alun145 said:


> Similar plan... off to Portugal for first time... currently in Perigeaux ... v v few Brit vans... Mask discipline and spacing is good other than city Centres where a few cafes are seating close by... but most seem very considerate
> Thinking of Sompot tunnel.... any advice?


Only used it once for access to Central Spain, no problems I recall. Just arrived in Spain at Palamos from Argelès sur Mer using AP7, again no problems or delays. Hot and humid


----------



## 2cv (Sep 10, 2020)

France may not be the most sensible place to head at the moment. Link


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Sep 10, 2020)

Population of France is around 67 million.

10,000 cases currently of covid.

This expressed as a percentage of the population is 0.01 percent.

Does that make anyone stop and ponder a while...?


----------



## 2cv (Sep 10, 2020)

This means that over 2 weeks 1 in 500 will catch the virus. Problem is that once r is over 1 the rate of infection will rapidly increase, so that chance of infection will also rapidly increase. For the relatively elderly or those with underlying conditions is it really worth possibly a theoretical 1 in 20 rate of game over to get warmer weather?


----------



## jacquigem (Sep 11, 2020)

Well , all I can say is when we were in rural France  interaction with anyone else was minimal and precautions to avoid infection much higher than uk . Now in Spain and feel standards even higher with masks worn nearly 100 per cent and whenever outside own house . Enforced by large fines to individuals and businesses . We feel a lot safer here


----------



## Stanski (Sep 11, 2020)

SHABBINS said:


> ... Confirmed the police were giving out on the spot €400 wildcamping fines to motorhomes on most Algarve car parks and beaches.


Ouch - Is there a reason for this?  We have not been actively following conversations since our return in March from SPAIN with Covid, so out of sync with whats happening in the MH world in Europe.
When in PORTUGAL February noticeable was the changing access to beach parking and so the news does not surprise us but is dissappointing.


----------



## Robmac (Sep 11, 2020)

Stanski said:


> Ouch - Is there a reason for this?  We have not been actively following conversations since our return in March from SPAIN with Covid, so out of sync with whats happening in the MH world in Europe.
> When in PORTUGAL February noticeable was the changing access to beach parking and so the news does not surprise us but is dissappointing.



I can't comment Stan because I know nothing about the subject, but good to hear from you!


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Sep 11, 2020)

Ditto, very long time no see.

Hope you and yours are OK, Stan


----------



## John H (Sep 18, 2020)

John H said:


> We are booked on the Newhaven-Dieppe ferry on Sept 17th and, like others, are mainly worried about a tit-for-tat retaliation by France. At the moment, all we have to do is fill in the "sworn statement" for France but if they impose more stringent conditions it all depends on the details. In a motorhome, we can pretty-well self isolate but will they make us stay at one specified address or can we keep moving? Will they insist on a test prior to disembarkation? A friend of ours had to go to Italy on business a couple of weeks ago and two days prior he said he wasn't feeling well and got a test here, which came back negative ('cos he really wasn't unwell!) and that was accepted. Might have to do the same thing



Well, we made it! The crossing was smooth in every sense of the word. Moderate sea and no problems - apart from having to wear a mask for five hours! The only "hurdle" was to present the sworn statement to passport control. Apart from that (and wearing masks) it was life as normal. Obviously there were fewer people on board but there were four or five other Brit motorhomes on their way south for the winter. We are now in a lovely little campsite in Jumieges - a pretty village with an ancient and huge Abbey and seven restaurants - all open. Will watch the Tour de France highlights on telly this evening and open a bottle of the old vin rouge


----------

